# Priolite for my 645z...



## Pookie (Dec 2, 2015)

Long time Canon user... and Fuji... and I've had my 645z for about 4 months. Love it but I am slogging through a sync of 1/125 which is doable but not ideal. Really have had my eye on the lighting set from Priolite which is capable of shooting to 1/4000. Not too bad a price but I've never used their gear and I don't know anyone who has used them.

Anyone here familiar with them or had any experience with the Priolite kits? Any info, real world usage would be greatly appreciated. I can read the site for my own and I'm not needing reassurance... I'm more interested in actual usage and overall quality. Especially the robustness of the actual units (they look a little cheap).

A little info... professional photographer; wedding, portrait and commercial work. Lots of onsite work in less than ideal situations (typical for client requests). I operate a studio also, so maybe about 20% in studio. No sports/action work for the Pentax, that's what the Canon's are for.

Lenses currently are the Pentax-D FA 645 55mm f/2.8 and Pentax 90mm f/2.8 D FA 645 Macro ED AW SR.

Thanks...


----------

